# 18x55mm µC controlled 4W flashlight with asheric



## Holzleim (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

just want to show my latest LED flashlight:

- CREE Q5 WG 
- Atmel ATMega8 µC controlled
- current between 5mA und 1150mA (1,4A can be "unlocked"  )
- 200mAh LiPo (high current capable up to 10C)
- charger-IC integrated with mini-USB plug for charging
- at the back RGB LED for status display (capacity left, actual brightness level, key lock, charging activity)
- learning mode for capacity display (calibration: automatic complete discharge and processing the measured voltages)
- 1-key controlling; every pressing causes brightness direction to change
- temperature monitoring with automatic brightness reduction between 55 und 75°C
- ashperic 17mm lens

some pictures:



























picture below: at 4m along with an 40W incandescent bulb on same target











Holzleim


----------



## dat2zip (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to CPF.

Great first post. Very nice light.

Wayne


----------



## Holzleim (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi again,

seems that not that much people are interested in small lights, but nevertheless I'll post some LUX measurements (now owner of a simple lux-meter):

opening angle 7-8°; 9000 - 10000lux at 1m.

compared to my 55mm asperic: opening angel 2-3°; 65000lux at 1m


By the way.....
currently working on something really big LED light :devil::devil::devil: (16x MC-E) , .........


----------



## Changchung (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice and well done... Welcome here... This is for sale??? :twothumbs


----------



## mejesster (Jul 15, 2008)

Holzleim said:


> Hi again,
> 
> seems that not that much people are interested in small lights


Really? There are lots of people here interested in small lights. Just look at the Lummi line or how much excitement the new Fenix E01 generated. If you want to expand your audience, try posting in the LED lights forum.


----------



## Holzleim (Jul 27, 2008)

Please look in this thread, I moved opened it in the Homemade section:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202853

I would have to change a lot in the concept to make it producible for small series (PCB, see linked thread). The way it is build at the moment it takes far too much hours to built it and it could be a more rugged design.

So my lamp is perfectly adopted to my personal needs (enormous peak power, can run for hours on low, lot of electronic features, "nice toy"), but to sell it I think it would have to be more solid so that I could provide some sort of life time warranty.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 28, 2008)

Holzleim said:


> Please look in this thread, I moved opened it in the Homemade section:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202853
> 
> I would have to change a lot in the concept to make it producible for small series (PCB, see linked thread). The way it is build at the moment it takes far too much hours to built it and it could be a more rugged design.
> ...



Let me know if you change your mind...


----------

